# John "Jack" Burgess Ellermans WWII



## tonymorcom (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder if anyone remembers sailing with my uncle Jack Burgess during ww2 and after with Ellerman. I am waiting for some info to come in the post from his wife as it would be great to find out more about his seafaring days. All I know is that he served his apprenticeship and we think he ended up as 1st Mate. Spent a lot of time around Australia and Hong Kong.


----------

